
A message from manpacks.com - tsondermann
http://zaid.posterous.com/a-message-from-manpackscom
======
rodyancy
Manpacks is hilarious, super well done, and the undies are good too. I can't
wait for them to start sending me shampoo, soap and all that stuff in my
manpack. I hate shopping.

~~~
ant5
I too, hate shopping. I selected my daily man-uniform years ago, and know
exactly what I like to wear -- I haven't changed my basic outfit in almost 5
years. Yes, I _am_ that manly.

If manpacks added different colors of american apparel man-shirts (I like
blue) and basic cargo man-shorts, I'd sign up today. In fact, I still might
sign up today, but I'll have to go to K-Mart to get my reasonably priced man-
shorts -- a trip I've been avoiding.

~~~
jey
I would pay really good money for a service that made me look very good yet
middle-of-the-road (i.e. not flamboyant or overly stylish). I freely admit
that I want to be a follower when it comes to style/fashion and just simply
conform to the latest trend in a manner that suits my face/body.

~~~
bobzimuta
There's a service in human form, called a personal shopper.

~~~
jey
I'll look into that, but it would be nice if it could be commoditized and
automated. Like if there was some webapp that presented you with some examples
of styles to pick from, took your size information, and then periodically
shipped you clothes matching your chosen parameters.

------
kirse
This single-item subscription business model has really been taking off
lately, so I'd really encourage people who can carve out their own unique
niche to try it. i.e. Ask yourself what niche market you could possibly
service with a well-designed subscription-based service. So maybe it's just
me, but these one-item subscription services really seem to be popping up
everywhere lately...

Blacksocks.com was one of the originals and has been doing this for a decade,
Netflix does it for movies, there's ShoeDazzle that girls use for shoes,
InkFlip for ink cartridges, and Manpacks proves it again with a great
execution (and that list goes on). To be honest I feel like this is a
guaranteed win if you find a good niche that you know well and (of course) can
execute well.

------
jseliger
I believe I learned about manpacks.com from Hacker News and received my second
"pack" about a week ago.

Brilliant concept, well-executed. The main danger I see is the increasingly
complex number of options: they may want to make an obvious default easier to
see and pick.

Nonetheless, I'm happy.

------
madebyken
<http://www.manpacks.com>

------
mkramlich
to continue their theme maybe they need to add beer, cigars and condoms

~~~
ant5
I know this was a joke, but adding condoms would be fantastic.

I find it mildly embarrassing and equally annoying to buy condoms, and yet I
definitely do not want to run out.

~~~
Dove
Amazon has them, and cheaper than I've ever seen in a drug store. In fact, you
can even set up a subscription service, though I don't remember how.

~~~
lotharbot
There's a "subscribe and save" link next to the "add to cart" link on some of
the product pages, as well as a "subscribe and save" link on the navigation
bar from the Health & Personal Care section. It's pretty straightforward from
there.

------
shizcakes
I just tried to create-a-pack, silly thing wants $7 in shipping for an order a
few dollars above their 'free shipping' threshold. Still a few bugs to hammer
out, I guess?

------
lwhi
Hmm.. so will this subsequent post gain tsondermann a manpack too?

------
coryl
Wait, so how do I redeem this free manpack? I really could use socks lol

~~~
coryl
Whats with the downvotes? Thought they wrote:

"In gratitude, we'd hope you'll accept a complimentary Manpack from us. Pick
out whatever you like (anything), and let us know your sizes & address too."

I don't see a way or link to redeem this complimentary pack?

